
Antarctic penguins release an extreme amount of laughing gas in their feces - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/19/world/king-penguins-laughing-gas-scn-trnd/index.html
======
4cao
Summarizing the findings:

Penguin feces contain nitrogen, which is converted to N₂O, a greenhouse gas,
by bacteria in the soil. This further increases the greenhouse effect as
glaciers recede and more soil is exposed.

Direct link to study:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004896971...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969719352477)

------
mydongle
How did the butterfly effect go again? A penguin farts in Antartica, and you
randomly burst out laughing uncontrollably?

